# Question about MJ experience...hope someone can help



## -DEE- (Jun 9, 2008)

The last time I smoked MJ, I got kinda sick. Me and my friends smoked one joint then went to watch a movie then we smoked another one. Right after the second one I started to feel faity. Everything got kinda blurry and after a while I puked. After that I was completly better. At fisrt I thought my sugar level dropped but I read on the internet that MJ doesn't have an effect on ur sugar level. So if anyone can make sence of this pls help.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 9, 2008)

ya got too baked... simple as that... u puked, and felt better... it won't happen again... unless u smoke some deadly stuff :hubba:


----------

